# Bolens 824b Repair Parts



## Dave (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a Bolens 824B from early 90's late 80's. This is a walk behind machine with a 8 h.p. Tecumseh engine, electric start, 24" swath. Anyone have a source for gear box parts? The auger will no longer rotate. Great machine and engine is excellent.


----------



## roadyrich (Feb 2, 2013)

Try www.bensbolens.com


----------



## flhpi96 (Mar 8, 2013)

*bensbolens*

It seems to be a dead link?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gearbox issues*

Dave

First off, welcome to the forum.
On your gearbox issue, it's likely it's one of about 3 basic gearboxes used on thousands of machines. Post a picture of yours and you'll likely have someone give you a source to parts.


----------

